# [SOLVED] New interface names (udev) and SSH

## leo.the_zoo

On Friday I upgraded udev on my remote machine. After restart everything seemed to work fine, i.e. I had no problems with internet connection outside. However, when I wanted to reach it from home, it was not possible (no route to host). I can't check if sshd started but it should have. Is it possible that new network names broke sshd and if so, how can I fix that when I reach physical location of my workstation?Last edited by leo.the_zoo on Sun Apr 07, 2013 11:38 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## Maleita

```
lln -s net.lo /etc/init.d/eno1
```

```
config_eno1="dhcp"
```

     /etc/conf.d/net

```
rc-update add eno1 default
```

----------

## Maleita

```
macunaima ~ # ifconfig 

eno1: flags=4163<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,MULTICAST>  mtu 1500

        inet 192.168.0.100  netmask 255.255.255.0  broadcast 192.168.0.255

        inet6 fe80::ea40:f2ff:fee2:62f2  prefixlen 64  scopeid 0x20<link>

        ether e8:40:f2:e2:62:f2  txqueuelen 1000  (Ethernet)

        RX packets 242203  bytes 342211919 (326.3 MiB)

        RX errors 0  dropped 2  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 142121  bytes 14116317 (13.4 MiB)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

        device interrupt 20  memory 0xfe200000-fe220000  

lo: flags=73<UP,LOOPBACK,RUNNING>  mtu 65536

        inet 127.0.0.1  netmask 255.0.0.0

        inet6 ::1  prefixlen 128  scopeid 0x10<host>

        loop  txqueuelen 0  (Loopback Local)

        RX packets 852  bytes 31415 (30.6 KiB)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 852  bytes 31415 (30.6 KiB)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

macunaima ~ # 

```

----------

## leo.the_zoo

Thank you!

This was the third Gentoo machine where I was going through udev update but the only one that does not run wicd. I forgot to edit /etc/conf.d/net there and since we use static IPs for workstations, it was crucial to do that to get things done right. Without amending that file, dhcpcd was used for the new interface and that explains why I had internet connection. I logged onto a different machine and ran nmap which helped me determine the new address of my workstation. I found it and logged in. I will fix everything soon.

 :Very Happy: 

----------

